# Breading Fried Seafood Ahead of Time?



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

We're going to do fried scallops next week and when we do they sell like crazy. Ideally I would love to bread to order but it's gonna be tough on our line (no fry station, very little room and it'll be up to the grill guy who is already in over his head) but would breading right before service, say at 5 o'clock produce a bad product? Will it get soggy or fall off if they're being dropped at 8 o'clock? I've only breaded things to order but it's gonna sink our inexperienced grill cook.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Bread, then into the refrigerator.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

The breading should hold for a few hours but not as well as ala minute. Just curious though, if you dont gave the space and the station is inexpierenced, and already over his head, then why in the good gods name are you putting them on the menu? Or are you a victim of some foh no kitchen expierence manager setting the menu?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

As Pete said. Bread and into the fridge. There's no problem at all pre-breading before service. We used to line up speed racks of pre-breaded product in the cooler.

Dave


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input!


Lagom said:


> The breading should hold for a few hours but not as well as ala minute. Just curious though, if you dont gave the space and the station is inexpierenced, and already over his head, then why in the good gods name are you putting them on the menu? Or are you a victim of some foh no kitchen expierence manager setting the menu?


I'm not the chef or even manager, more like lead cook. The owner MUST have these on the menu this time of year (something he's always done) and the chef has to follow suit. So I'm thinking if I bread them ahead of time for the grill cook he won't get crushed during the weekend. He gets weeded up every weekend anyways and I think the added stress of breading things to order will send him over the edge!


----------

